# Watch parts pen question



## cpmech425 (Dec 23, 2019)

I am just getting into making watch pens.  How do bend the thick watch faces around the tube?  The thinner tin faces are not the problem its the thick ones.  I have a dapping block.  Thanks Brian


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 23, 2019)

Harbor Freight arbor press.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...E63B245182AB8D7D62C9E63B245182AB8D7&FORM=VIRE

Need the dapping block that has a good contour and do little at a time as you move it. Oops forgot also need Harbor Freight transfer punches.
https://www.harborfreight.com/28-piece-transfer-punch-set-3577.html

Not all watch faces are meant to be bent so remember that too.


----------

